

Show HN: MVP, target market= YOU, the entrepreneurs on HN. Please give feedback - antonwinter

Here&#x27;s the idea behind our MVP:<p>Web company landing pages almost all follow the same format - single page, a series of panels, each panel with a couple of key selling points, a price list table, contact form.  Each panel has either an image as a background or a different color.<p>So our idea is to create a service focused <i>purely</i> on building landing pages that follow this format. Quick and easy.<p>So that&#x27;s our MVP, please check it out at www.landinggear.me<p>Are you willing to give us some  feedback?<p>We&#x27;d like to know if you think this is something you would use.<p>thanks
======
jacke
[http://landerapp.com/‎](http://landerapp.com/‎)
[http://launchrock.co/](http://launchrock.co/) In my opinion, there are no
chances for success.

~~~
antonwinter
Thanks for the reply Jacke,

As far as I am aware, they are not the same product at the moment.

landinggear.me makes landing page templates, so it is more like getting a
themeforest template or bootswatch template

~~~
jacke
basically it's all depends on the usability of your product. Honestly, I don't
use Landing Page services because of limitations, that they gave [css, js,html
soo limited].

~~~
antonwinter
Thanks for your thoughts. Sounds like you need full control over your css,js
and html

